# Unknown Router Bit



## Howard52 (Jan 24, 2009)

My uncle was a cabinet maker and I have some of his old bits. One bit is a question. It has a 1/4 shank, is 3 inches long. The shank has ROCKWELL 80169 WRITTEN ON IT. What is this used for? I've had no luck with GOOGLE

Pictures posted ... didn't know exactly how to do it so they are posted further down this thread.


Thank's for the responses. BobJ gave me a website that showed the bit ... it's a panel pilot bit http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtpanelp.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

This is one of the times a picture would be worth a 1000 words,,you can post a picture right off the bat on the forum 

======



Howard52 said:


> My uncle was a cabinet maker and I have some of his old bits. One bit is a question. It has a 1/4 shank, is 3 inches long. The shank has ROCKWELL 80169 WRITTEN ON IT. What is this used for? I've had no luck with GOOGLE


----------



## Howard52 (Jan 24, 2009)

As soon as my camera comes back from being repaired, I'll post a picture


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds good Howard

Or you can use your cell phone 

At one time Rockwell got out of the router bit game and Porter Cable took them over now Porter Cable has dropped many of the router bits so the part number you have maybe a very old one.

Take a look at the link below you may see the same router bit but under a new brand name and part number,many router bit mfg.make the same kind of bits..

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/rbitindex.htm
http://freud-tools.com/routerbits.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/concealedkits.htm

=====



Howard52 said:


> As soon as my camera comes back from being repaired, I'll post a picture


----------



## Howard52 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob,
I can't figure out how to post a picture of the bit ...


----------



## Howard52 (Jan 24, 2009)

Figured out how to post photos. Here they are. I know the pics are blurry, I didn't take them. There is one cutting flute about 1 inch long which starts just above my finger and stops at the round portion just below the pointed top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard52

It's called a panel bit  the norm,, it's used like a drill bit in away,,,

You plunge the bit down or into some paneling on the side of a house, lets say you want to open the hole for a window, you would plunge the bit in and move it around the inside of the frame for the window...  it can be used in many ways...

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtpanelp.htm


=======



Howard52 said:


> Figured out how to post photos. Here they are. I know the pics are blurry, I didn't take them. There is one cutting flute about 1 inch long which starts just above my finger and stops at the round portion just below the pointed top.


----------



## Howard52 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob,
Thank you. I went to the site you gave and there it was.
Howard


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: From the picture that you posted, I believe that the bit is a 1/4" plunge bit.
It was used to route around electrical boxes etc. in 1/4" wall paneling. It's the same idea as using a Roto Zip tool these days. That's my 2 cents worth. Woodnut65


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

By the shape of the tip, and I have one, it is called a veining bit for decorative routing.
Derek.


----------

